# Amplificador con ac187



## faviolone (Sep 12, 2013)

buenas. tengo un pequeño estock de estos transistores que he estado utilizando para hacer preamplificadores. pero me quedan unos cuantos màs y me preguntaba si podrian ser utilizados para hacer algun amplificador de baja potencia. encontre este esquema.que opinan?

http://www.geocities.ws/husnu66tr/AC187-AC188.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> . . .  encontre este esquema.que opinan?



Publícalos en Mercado Libre, tal vez le interesen a algún músico.


Para armar un amplificador tienes infinidad de mejores soluciones.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 12, 2013)

Yo no me desharía de ellos, aunque tampoco los usaría para amplificadores. Los germanios son muy dependientes de la temperatura y de la luz (no me acuerdo cual AC iba envuelto en una ampolla de vidrio pintada de negro que si le raspabas la pintura lo convertías en fototransistor), y son poco lineales a diferencia de los silicios. Sin embargo tienen una Vbe muy baja por lo que son buenos para hacer boosters de tensión para alimentar pequeños dispositivos con una sóla celda solar de 0,5V (cosa que con un silicio BJT no sería posible, otra cosa sería con un UJT).

Y que por cierto, esos transistores, dentro de un par de décadas deben de ser rarísimos de conseguir, por lo tanto muy valiosos...


----------



## faviolone (Sep 13, 2013)

interesante.pero por eso mismo no se si usarlos, o guardarlos como repuesto para alguna ocaciòn...me parece que los voy a guardar por ahora..como pre me gusta mucho su sonido


----------



## crimson (Sep 13, 2013)

Hola faviolone, yo los usaba en mi tierna infancia, hace más de 40 años, y me alegré mucho cuando desaparecieron y fueron reemplazados por los transistores de silicio. En aplicaciones de potencia no son recomendables, son muy primitivos e inestables en el tiempo, probablemente se degraden en un corto período. Pero, como preamplificadores son muy buscados por los guitarreros, porque según parece tienen una forma de recortar en los fuzz para guitarra más melodiosa que los de silicio. Yo los guardaría para un pre.
Saludos C


----------

